
Trump’s North Korea Policy Just Collapsed - nwatson
https://www.thedailybeast.com/trumps-north-korea-policy-just-collapsed
======
dang
Please don't post garden-variety politics to HN. For a politicized story to be
on topic here, it needs something unusually intellectually interesting.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

